# RP & backflow preventer tester certfication



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Does anyone know what states honor the ABPA tester certification?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I wish I could help. I checked the SIUE IL. EPA website, and it doesn't mention the APBA.

Jeff


----------

